# Sabbatarianism



## John Knox (Nov 9, 2010)

I've noticed a few threads round here about the specifics of what people do to observe the sabbath, but this is about the roots of sabbatarianism more generally.

Personally, I have never observed any sort of sabbath day. Right now I have to work Sundays as well which doesn't help.

I've even had to miss church services because of it, but my morale is so low with my church right now I figured I would honour God more by embracing the Puritan work ethic at KFC rather than sitting in a house of idols hearing nothing particulalry edifying for an hour in the morning (I spend most of my time these days studying/working).

This leads to two issues which I want to discuss here. On on what church membership/attendance entails, and the other on the sabbath issue.

As for church services, I have missed some due to work. However, as I understand it, it's not like the NT commands I go to some 'holy' builidng once a week for the prayer and sandwhich sermon as we call it in the C of S. I do other stuff with Evangelical churches, so I am still participating in the church body.

As for the sabbath, I noticed in the Institutes that Calvin said the ceremonial aspect of the sabbath was fulfilled in Christ (being the only one of the ten commandments to have a ceremonial aspect), and so rather than being abolished, the sabbath is more altered, and no longer tied to a particular day (which would surely be Saturday anyway?).

Thoughts.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a question completely unrelated to your topic: There are KFC's in Scotland? By KFC, you mean Kentucky Fried Chicken, right? Please, tell me the Scots aren't convinced that's real food, much less indicative of geniune Southern American cooking. We Southerns, largely of Scot descent, cannot be said to be associated with that demonic establishment. Kentucky almost isn't in the South anyway...


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 9, 2010)

Agreed. Let's look at the significance of your dilemma. Serving KFC on Sunday or on any day for that matter. Regardless of your view on the Sabbath, this KFC activity must end.


----------



## John Knox (Nov 9, 2010)

lol yes yes everybody hate on KFC. Come on, I need a serious reply here!

I was afraid what I said might not go down well on a hardline board like this, but it's just what I think, I am very much open to discussion...


----------



## Zenas (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm being serious with my question and I assume what I guessed is right, Kentucky Friend Chicken has invaded other countries, much like the scourge that is McDonalds. I weep for your nation.


----------



## John Knox (Nov 9, 2010)

Yep, I live right next to a complex with KFC, McDonalds, Subway, Dominoes, etc etc

"Prayer and sandwich sermon"... hmm that's not right. I can't remember what they call them.

Now you are making me go off topic!


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 9, 2010)

What would Robert the Bruce say to your light treatment of this subject?
On the other matter, I too am researching and praying in this area of Sabbath keeping. There is a recent thread here you may wish to view. I asked a similar question to yours and am seeking published material on the W Divines pertaining to the Sabbath. Keep seeking His will for you in this area. One other matter, with all humility, I detect an attitude towards your place of worship that may bear some examination. I fully understand the trial of limited options. May God richly bless you.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 9, 2010)

John Knox said:


> I've noticed a few threads round here about the specifics of what people do to observe the sabbath, but this is about the roots of sabbatarianism more generally.
> 
> Personally, I have never observed any sort of sabbath day. Right now I have to work Sundays as well which doesn't help.
> 
> ...


 
I think you will get challenged on the actual meaning of Calvin. Though there is a ceremonial aspect to the Sabbath which has been abolished, the moral is still binding and fulfilled in Christ. Remember Christ didn't come to abolish the law but to fulfill it (talking about the ten commandments/moral law). To abolish is to get rid of and make it not binding. But to fulfill is to keep the law and only those in Christ can fulfill it because of His righteousness. So a Sabbath rest still remains eschatologically and NOW. The fourth commandment is rooted in creation, like WORK and MARRIAGE and so it is still binding upon us and we must keep it (in Christ we can and will do it).

So how do you do that? If you private message me your email address and if you desire, I will send you an article/chapter of which I recently wrote on "Delighting in the Lord's Day".


----------



## Andres (Nov 9, 2010)

John Knox said:


> I've even had to miss church services because of it, but my morale is so low with my church right now I figured I would honour God more by embracing the Puritan work ethic at KFC rather than sitting in a house of idols hearing nothing particulalry edifying for an hour in the morning (I spend most of my time these days studying/working).



First, I think your sentence about the "Puritan work ethic" at KFC on Sundays completely contradicts what the Puritans would do. They were staunch sabbatarians and did not find honor in working a job on the Lord's Day. Second, why are you not in fellowship with a more sound church? Is the "house of idols" you speak of really your best option?


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 9, 2010)

> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> Chapter XXI
> Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day
> ...



The doctrine of the Scripture says that the day is to be kept "holy" (set apart) by "sabbath" (cease[ing]) from the ordinary work and recreation of the rest of the week so that the worship of God might be prioritized all the day. Ordinarily, that requires:

1) advance preparation
2) abstaining from work
3) abstaining from recreation

With "exceptions" for mercy and necessity established as part of the Command.

As you consider the lifestyle course correction needed, be encouraged that keeping the sabbath is a delight, one which (like all obedience) brings God's blessing on your life.

God's Word tells us that as we seek Him, even in the difficult things,



> Hebrews 11:6 (King James Version)
> 
> 6But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.



(And by the way, there is no such thing as "sabbatarianism" any more than there is "covetarianism"- all men in all generations are commanded to obey God as His Law is summarily comprehended in the Ten Commandments, all of them)

(Also, there is strong evidence to suggest that Mr. Calvin's practical observation of the sabbath, which he taught and the church at Geneva observed, was similar to that summarized above)


----------



## Jack K (Nov 9, 2010)

John, I hear you saying your church situation means you'd have difficulty making Sundays a special day of worship and rest even if you were to quit your job and stop frying chicken during church. So, especially since you're still undecided about sabbatarianism, it might help to deal with the church situation first.

Presumably, there are evangelical churches in your area, since you mention "doing other stuff" with them. But contrary to popular opinion these days, "doing stuff" is just not a substitute for being joined with them as part of a church body and formally worshipping together. Would you be willing to explain your situation further so that we understand why you aren't joined to one of these churches you seem to like better?


----------



## John Knox (Nov 9, 2010)

Andres said:


> First, I think your sentence about the "Puritan work ethic" at KFC on Sundays completely contradicts what the Puritans would do. They were staunch sabbatarians and did not find honor in working a job on the Lord's Day.


 
Puritanism wasn't a homogenous movement, not all of them kept a sabbath day, and some kept the Saturday sabbath. Though I will readily admit I still have a lot of reading up to do on the subject (there's only so much I can do!), it seems to me that this rigid observance of the Sunday sabbath is the only remnant of Catholicism some Puritans failed to root out.



Jack K said:


> John, I hear you saying your church situation means you'd have difficulty making Sundays a special day of worship and rest even if you were to quit your job and stop frying chicken during church. So, especially since you're still undecided about sabbatarianism, it might help to deal with the church situation first.
> 
> Presumably, there are evangelical churches in your area, since you mention "doing other stuff" with them. But contrary to popular opinion these days, "doing stuff" is just not a substitute for being joined with them as part of a church body and formally worshipping together. Would you be willing to explain your situation further so that we understand why you aren't joined to one of these churches you seem to like better?



I realise some people today, especially in the more Evangelical circles, have an aversion to the matters of church discipline spoken of in scripture, which they need to reconsider. My situation is a bit more complicated than what I made out though, since it wasn't really the subject of this thread.

Basically, I was born again a few years ago, which left me feeling a bit like a fish out of water because none of my immediate family were religious and the local churches are either Catholic, liberal, or hardline YEC etc. So I've settled for attending the local Church of Scotland church, which I have mixed feelings towards. Sometimes the ministers seems evangelical and challenges the congregation, other times I wonder if he will really say what is unpopular but that has to be said. Unfortunately, although I wouldn't say he is truly liberal, he is very much into the whole ecumenical movement, and he certainly isn't Reformed in his theology.

For a long time, I didn't do much, because I didn't see what I could do really. I've tried studying theology but there's a lot to learn, and I have pretty rubbish social skills etc which doesn't help, plus the congregation are generally a good bit older than me so it's hard to engage them. But of late I've decided something must be done anyway (a friend of mine reminded me how Moses stuttered and never thought he could do anything), so I have tried talking to my minister to arrange a Bible study group so that people can at least hear the word for what it is. But that hasn't come to much yet, it's been difficult staying in contact with the minister, I feel a bit like he's brushed me off. I don't want to be rash and say that's definitely what's happened though.

So, I'm left not being sure exactly what to do...


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2010)

John Knox said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > First, I think your sentence about the "Puritan work ethic" at KFC on Sundays completely contradicts what the Puritans would do. They were staunch sabbatarians and did not find honor in working a job on the Lord's Day.
> ...



Where did you read this?



John Knox said:


> Though I will readily admit I still have a lot of reading up to do on the subject (there's only so much I can do!), it seems to me that this rigid observance of the Sunday sabbath is the only remnant of Catholicism some Puritans failed to root out.


 
Catholics were/are not Sunday Sabbatarians.


I hope you find a good church home and find good answers to your questions. I have struggled with this issue too. Try putting it into practice and see if you don't find it a great blessing.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 9, 2010)

John, how do you reconcile your practice on the Lord's Day with your Confession of Faith (WCF — Chapter XXI: Of Religious Worship and the Sabbath-day)?


----------



## John Knox (Nov 9, 2010)

austinww said:


> Where did you read this?



There were a lot of unorthodox ideas going on in the Puritan movement. One of the dynamics in the British Wars of Religion from 1638-1660 was that the Scottish Covenanters say the Puritans as "sectaries", and thought their congregationalist views/different concept of Presbyterianism tended towards anarchy. And it somewhat did I guess, just look at the Ranters, Diggers, etc.

One of the earlier seventh day sabbath churches was a Baptist congregation that sprung up in 1651, although I think the idea took off more in the Puritan colonies (wasn't the only unorthodox idea in them either, a good number rejected the Trinity for a period).



austinww said:


> I hope you find a good church home and find good answers to your questions. I have struggled with this issue too. Try putting it into practice and see if you don't find it a great blessing.


 
Yeah, I think I may give that a go, but I will probably try to sort out the church issue first.



rbcbob said:


> John, how do you reconcile your practice on the Lord's Day with your Confession of Faith (WCF — Chapter XXI: Of Religious Worship and the Sabbath-day)?



I said when I signed up with it that there might be minor points in which I might disagree or not have a great deal of knowledge to make an honest decision.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Nov 9, 2010)

Brother, obviously you have realized that one of the most pressing issues is your church membership. Does your church bear the marks of the true kirk of Christ? These marks are:


> "first, the *true preaching of the word of God*, in which God has revealed himself to us, as the writings of the prophets and apostles do declare; secondly, *the right administration of the sacraments of Christ Jesus*, which must be annexed unto the word and promise of God, to seal and confirm the same in our hearts; last, *ecclesiastical discipline uprightly ministered*, as God's word prescribes, whereby vice is repressed, and virtue nourished."
> (Chapter 18, The Scottish Confession of Faith, 1560)


If it does, then you must humbly and faithfully attend to your church's worship and support her officers. However, if your church does not bear these marks, then you must flee Babylon and seek the true church.


----------



## John Knox (Nov 9, 2010)

Dearly Bought said:


> Brother, obviously you have realized that one of the most pressing issues is your church membership. Does your church bear the marks of the true kirk of Christ?


 
I am torn! Somtimes it does, sometimes far less so. If I felt it was truly apostate I would never have went in the first place. It's borderline, I know Jesus said you are either for him or against him but I feel like I'm getting mixed signals.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 9, 2010)

John, when I first came to Christ, all I knew is that I wanted to find a church that said what Francis Shaeffer wrote. I can't say how much I actually prayed about it, and didn't know enough to tell a good church from a bad one, but I did start looking with the intent of being an active part of a congregation. God blessed that greatly and in a matter of weeks put me into a wonderful church situation where I grew and flourished. A few points:

You should talk with your boss and see if there's a way to flex your schedule so you don't work on Sundays. Some governments even recognize the right for an individual to be able to participate in their religion's practices and beliefs.

Do you know anyone else who is "born again" as you have been? Do all you can to spend time with those folks to encourage one another. Where do they go to church?

Poke around on the internet and look at church websites. What you want to see right up front is that the church exists to glory God (not to help you on your "faith journey." Honoring God, encouraging one another, learning from God's holy and inspired word, sound Biblical preaching. These are the words and phrases to seek.

Without the church context, observing a sabbath will be difficult. However, you should keep in mind that this requirement has been around since the creation and has been augmented through Moses. The Bible encourages us to assemble, and God promises his special presence at that time. Which leads me to my last point.

Recognize that being active in a church and observing a sabbath is for your benefit as a believer. God has given us a tremendous blessing in the church. It's not a matter that we_ have_ to go -- we are privileged to be a part of Christ's church. Worship is our most important "work" in life and draws us even more intimately into a relationship with Christ. Realize that a sabbath rest rest meets the design of your body and that God promises that he will provide for you 7 days a week while you only have to work for 6 to gain this provision. All these things are great blessings!


----------



## Jack K (Nov 9, 2010)

John Knox said:


> I am torn! Somtimes it does, sometimes far less so. If I felt it was truly apostate I would never have went in the first place. It's borderline, I know Jesus said you are either for him or against him but I feel like I'm getting mixed signals.



Yeah, sometimes it's like that, and there seems to be no clear choice. But it will never work until you pick a church, imperfect though it is, and commit to it. That my be the C of S or it may be one of those evangelicals. But you likely will never be able to be a positive influence and work for the good of the body as the Bible tells us to, and help make that church better, until you go "all in" with someone. At some point soon you will need to decide to serve a church despite its faults, and worship God there with your heart even if their worship has things wrong with it.

This means that regardless of your wrestling with sabbatarianism, you need to try to arrange your work schedule so you are free to attend the services of whatever church you choose. Start using your Sundays to really commit to worshipping with a church, having the day free to fellowship with folks there, and spending time serving those in the church who could use your service. Employers will often work with such a request, but it may mean volunteering to take many other undesirable shifts during the week. If you won't do it out of Sabbath convictions (and I myself do not agree word-for-word with the Westminster on this topic), see if you can do it out of a desire to solve your struggles with church. You really are going to have to dive into the life of a church or you will always feel on the outside, unable to get anyone to listen to you, silently annoyed by what's going on.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 9, 2010)

John Knox said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you read this?
> ...



Ranters? Not puritans. Could you offer a source for your claims? You didn't answer the question.




John Knox said:


> One of the earlier seventh day sabbath churches was a Baptist congregation that sprung up in 1651, although I think the idea took off more in the Puritan colonies (wasn't the only unorthodox idea in them either, a good number rejected the Trinity for a period).



A good number of WHAT rejected the Trinity? Certainly not a single one that could properly be called a Puritan.

But which "puritans" do you have in mind that rejected the Trinity? Which puritans held the saturday sabbath? Can you name one readily recognized as a puritan? 

Or, perhaps, do you label "puritan" anyone in the 1650s who wasn't an adherent to the Church of England?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 9, 2010)

I am not sure what you have read or what you understand. I am sure you don't know much about the Puritan's understanding of the Sabbath and how homogeneous they were on the topic. 
I understand you desire to know about some things Reformational so I would direct you to J. C. Ryle's book you can read online. 
Light from old times, or, Protestant ... - Google Books

You claim to understand somethings but as a homogeneous understanding I would consider the Westminster Confession of Faith and the Westminster Larger Catechism. This was a declaration from the time period you presume to know something about. But I have to question whether or not you have read the standards. Yes, Standards. Even years later the London Baptist Confession of Faith ratified it. 

That is from two different camps. 

Examine the WCF and WLC. Also look at the LBCF on the Lord's day.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 10, 2010)

It's great that you are studying to become more informed on this subject. Keep reading those Puritans, Calvin and the Confessions. In all of them you will find that they had a very high view of the church. I think that can be helpful to you. I would encourage you also to search the Scriptures on the issue of the Sabbath and the church. I cannot think of one reformed writer that does not have a high view of the church and who does not encourage the believer to be a part of the visible church. The writer to the Hebrews puts it so beautifully: Let us not give up meeting together, as some are in the habit of doing, but let us encourage one another-and all the more as you see the Day approaching. (Heb. 10:25, NIV) 
From another post you made a comment about the area where you live. I am thinking that you live fairly close to a large city. In that city there are many reformed churches (some of which are C of S) where you can worship, be taught and fellowship with other believers. Even if you travel into the city by train or bus for the Sunday evening service, some of them are within walking distance of the train stations. If you want to know more about these congregations then let me know by PM if you do not want me to post details here.


----------



## alhembd (Nov 10, 2010)

Dear John,

With respect to the Sabbath, being convinced it is a duty of the Word of God will much help you in determining to do it, no matter what the cost. I recommend this article that was written by Dr A. A. Hodge, entitled "The Sabbath Day Changed, the Sabbath Kept."

Sabbath, The Day Changed: The Sabbath Preserved

It is an excellent article. If you study it thoroughly, I think you will be convinced that Lord's Day observance is indeed a binding duty, that the duties of the Fourth of the Ten Commandments are indeed perpetual, though the day has been changed.

I wish that Christians in lands that once kept the Lord's Day had the devotion the Jews do in Israel for their Sabbath. They regularly sing to the Queen of the Sabbath in their synagogue services. It's really quite moving.

The early Church - as Hodge proves - also called the Lord's Day "the Queen of Days." They called it the eighth day - the first day of the New Creation, after Christ rose from the dead.


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd echo the Norseman above. Get into the WCF and LC. No better foundation in my opinion for your orthodox understanding of Gods revelation. When I first joined a reformed body, my Elder gave me a copy of the WCF and LC/SC to which I responded "what's this for, what's wrong with the Bible." Foolish and arrogant man! That was 12 years or so ago, still foolish and arrogant  but more orthodox. After making the rounds of various non-confessional bodies, I have a deep appreciation for these documents.


----------



## John Knox (Nov 10, 2010)

All I can say now is that I am going to study this matter with the sabbath, and hopefully be able to come to a conclusion fairly soon. I will get reading the links provided and PM those who said to for more if needed. Thanks for providing the info btw!

For the church issue, yes, I know I must commit. I still want to give the Bible study group a go with my local C of S, I don't know if people here have experience with that sort of thing and whether it will work out. The local Evangelical churches are much more scriptural, but at the same time they don't tend to be very Reformed, although my friend from one of them happens to be. I looked up some churches round the Glasgow area and the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland looks quite good, although they see a bit hardline in their YEC for me.

Finally, I seem to have upset some people with my comment on the Puritans. When I speak of Puritans, I simply use it as a generalisation for a large variety of groups that existed in England during the seventeenth century. This includes many who stayed within the Church of England, to the Independents, to the more obscure sects. There was a fundamental divide in Puritanism between the Presbyterians and the sectarians. It became clear by 1647 and Parliament came to represent the former, and Cromwell's New Model Army the latter. The confessions of the Westminster Assembly only obscured this divide for a short period of time, because ultimately, Puritanism wasn't a homogenous movement.

EDIT: As to where I read this, I can't say exactly. I have read a lot of book on the period/issue for my dissertation at Univeristy. The above is the understanding of Puritanism given by the average historian.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 10, 2010)

John, with the greatest love and respect, get over the YEC thing. It really is not a big deal in the grand scheme of things* and far better that you get solid bible-believing preaching week by week than variable flim-flam. You might not be YEC, but I am sure you uphold the authority of the Word of God from Genesis to Revelation. The majority of the Church of Scotland does not, so unless you are in a confessing evangelical congregation, I am sure you will be happier elsewhere. I DO have sympathy for you as choices north of the border can be quite limited church-wise.


* By which I mean the grand scheme of things as your current situation, not theology in general. Understanding the YEC view is very important.


----------



## John Knox (Nov 10, 2010)

But will they want me there if I disagree with them? They seem to take it very seriously from having browsed their magazine. I imagine they could be very rigid in sticking to their confession of faith and they may see it as being a part of that, if indirectly.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 11, 2010)

If you can find a really hardcore evangelical/Reformed CofS go there. Are there any Free Church, Free Church (Continuing), Associated Presbyterian, Free Presbyterian, Reformed Presbyterian, Reformed Baptist churches in your area of Scotland?

Please feel free to get in touch privately if you so wish. I live in Perth and attend Knox Free Church here.

Some people are OEC in the Free Church. Personally I disagree with that position. If you're a communicant member you're not necessarily meant to understand or agree with the whole Confession at once. Things are much more rigorous for office bearers.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 12, 2010)

John Knox said:


> But will they want me there if I disagree with them? They seem to take it very seriously from having browsed their magazine. I imagine they could be very rigid in sticking to their confession of faith and they may see it as being a part of that, if indirectly.


 
There's no harm in asking, is there?


----------



## JennyG (Nov 12, 2010)

This thread is very interesting to me. There simply isn't a reformed congregation within my reach (Scotland is like that, as Jonathan said), and besides I'm deeply committed to my local village congregation. Sometimes I even feel that God put me here specifically to pray for it. It's not unlike a marriage with a partial unbeliever, which you're nevertheless in for better or worse. 
I 'll pray that you may work your way through all these difficulties of yours though, and discover the place where you ought to be.


JonathanHunt said:


> John Knox said:
> 
> 
> > But will they want me there if I disagree with them? They seem to take it very seriously from having browsed their magazine. I imagine they could be very rigid in sticking to their confession of faith and they may see it as being a part of that, if indirectly.
> ...


it may sound a touch unrealistic at the moment - but you obviously have a considerable capacity for study. the minute your crammed reading schedule allows, do look into the Y/OEC question! I'm confident you'll find the Y's have it


----------



## calgal (Nov 12, 2010)

John:

My advice is kind of simple: First figure out what non salvic issues would be a deal breaker for you. Then figure out what your local churches are like and if necessary adjust your requirements.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 15, 2010)

What is the scriptural defense for requiring one to abstain from recreation?


----------



## JML (Nov 15, 2010)

Leslie said:


> What is the scriptural defense for requiring one to abstain from recreation?



It depends of what you mean by recreation. By recreation, do you mean something for rest and relaxation, or something for your own pleasure? Even then people will disagree on what is what. 

*Isaiah 58:13-14* is a good text to consider:



> If thou turn away thy foot from the sabbath, from doing thy pleasure on my holy day; and call the sabbath a delight, the holy of the LORD, honourable; and shalt honour him, not doing thine own ways, nor finding thine own pleasure, nor speaking thine own words:Then shalt thou delight thyself in the LORD; and I will cause thee to ride upon the high places of the earth, and feed thee with the heritage of Jacob thy father: for the mouth of the LORD hath spoken it.


----------



## Andres (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are all the proof texts from the WCF 21:8...

Ex. 20:8. Remember the sabbath day, to keep it holy. Ex. 16:23–30. And he
said unto them, This is that which the LORD hath said, To morrow is the rest of the
holy sabbath unto the LORD: bake that which ye will bake to day, and seethe that ye
will seethe; and that which remaineth over lay up for you to be kept until the morning.
And they laid it up till the morning, as Moses bade: and it did not stink, neither was
there any worm therein. And Moses said, Eat that to day; for to day is a sabbath unto
the LORD: to day ye shall not find it in the field. Six days ye shall gather it; but on the
seventh day, which is the sabbath, in it there shall be none. And it came to pass, that
there went out some of the people on the seventh day for to gather, and they found
none. And the LORD said unto Moses, How long refuse ye to keep my commandments
and my laws? See, for that the LORD hath given you the sabbath, therefore he giveth
you on the sixth day the bread of two days; abide ye every man in his place, let no man
go out of his place on the seventh day. So the people rested on the seventh day. Ex.
31:15–17. Six days may work be done; but in the seventh is the sabbath of rest, holy
to the LORD: whosoever doeth any work in the sabbath day, he shall surely be put to
death. Wherefore the children of Israel shall keep the sabbath, to observe the sabbath
throughout their generations, for a perpetual covenant. It is a sign between me and the
children of Israel for ever: for in six days the LORD made heaven and earth, and on the
seventh day he rested, and was refreshed. Isa. 58:13–14. If thou turn away thy foot
from the sabbath, from doing thy pleasure on my holy day; and call the sabbath a
delight, the holy of the LORD, honourable; and shalt honour him, not doing thine own
ways, nor finding thine own pleasure, nor speaking thine own words: then shalt thou
delight thyself in the LORD; and I will cause thee to ride upon the high places of the
earth, and feed thee with the heritage of Jacob thy father: for the mouth of the LORD
hath spoken it. Neh. 13:15–22. In those days saw I in Judah some treading wine
presses on the sabbath, and bringing in sheaves, and lading asses; as also wine, grapes,
and figs, and all manner of burdens, which they brought into Jerusalem on the sabbath
day: and I testified against them in the day wherein they sold victuals. There
dwelt men of Tyre also therein, which brought fish, and all manner of ware, and sold
on the sabbath unto the children of Judah, and in Jerusalem. Then I contended with
the nobles of Judah, and said unto them, What evil thing is this that ye do, and profane
the sabbath day? Did not your fathers thus, and did not our God bring all this evil
upon us, and upon this city? yet ye bring more wrath upon Israel by profaning the
sabbath. And it came to pass, that when the gates of Jerusalem began to be dark
before the sabbath, I commanded that the gates should be shut, and charged that they
should not be opened till after the sabbath: and some of my servants set I at the gates,
that there should no burden be brought in on the sabbath day. So the merchants and
sellers of all kind of ware lodged without Jerusalem once or twice. Then I testified
against them, and said unto them, Why lodge ye about the wall? if ye do so again, I
will lay hands on you. From that time forth came they no more on the sabbath. And I
commanded the Levites that they should cleanse themselves, and that they should
come and keep the gates, to sanctify the sabbath day. Remember me, O my God,
concerning this also, and spare me according to the greatness of thy mercy.
p. Isa. 58:13–14. If thou turn away thy foot from the sabbath, from doing thy
pleasure on my holy day; and call the sabbath a delight, the holy of the LORD,
honourable; and shalt honour him, not doing thine own ways, nor finding thine own
pleasure, nor speaking thine own words: then shalt thou delight thyself in the LORD;
and I will cause thee to ride upon the high places of the earth, and feed thee with the
heritage of Jacob thy father: for the mouth of the LORD hath spoken it. Luke 4:16.
And he came to Nazareth, where he had been brought up: and, as his custom was, he
went into the synagogue on the sabbath day, and stood up for to read. Matt. 12:1–
13. At that time Jesus went on the sabbath day through the corn; and his disciples
were an hungred, and began to pluck the ears of corn, and to eat. But when the
Pharisees saw it, they said unto him, Behold, thy disciples do that which is not lawful to
do upon the sabbath day. But he said unto them, Have ye not read what David did,
when he was an hungred, and they that were with him; how he entered into the house
of God, and did eat the shewbread, which was not lawful for him to eat, neither for
them which were with him, but only for the priests? Or have ye not read in the law,
how that on the sabbath days the priests in the temple profane the sabbath, and are
blameless? But I say unto you, That in this place is one greater than the temple. But if
ye had known what this meaneth, I will have mercy, and not sacrifice, ye would not
have condemned the guiltless. For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath day.
And when he was departed thence, he went into their synagogue: and, behold, there
was a man which had his hand withered. And they asked him, saying, Is it lawful to
heal on the sabbath days? that they might accuse him. And he said unto them, What
man shall there be among you, that shall have one sheep, and if it fall into a pit on the
sabbath day, will he not lay hold on it, and lift it out? How much then is a man better
than a sheep? Wherefore it is lawful to do well on the sabbath days. Then saith he to
the man, Stretch forth thine hand. And he stretched it forth; and it was restored whole,
like as the other. Mark 3:1–5. And he entered again into the synagogue; and there
was a man there which had a withered hand. And they watched him, whether he
would heal him on the sabbath day; that they might accuse him. And he saith unto the
man which had the withered hand, Stand forth. And he saith unto them, Is it lawful to
do good on the sabbath days, or to do evil? to save life, or to kill? But they held their
peace. And when he had looked round about on them with anger, being grieved for
the hardness of their hearts, he saith unto the man, Stretch forth thine hand. And he
stretched it out: and his hand was restored whole as the other.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 16, 2010)

Good point of what one considers to be recreation. For me, grubbing around in the garden is recreation. For our neighbors, subsistence farmers, the same activity is work. Taking a long walk for us is recreation; for the guy who carries his wares through town to sell them during the week, walking is work. How about, "If it feels like work, it's work; if it feels like relaxation, it's relaxation."


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 16, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Good point of what one considers to be recreation. For me, grubbing around in the garden is recreation. For our neighbors, subsistence farmers, the same activity is work. Taking a long walk for us is recreation; for the guy who carries his wares through town to sell them during the week, walking is work. How about, "If it feels like work, it's work; if it feels like relaxation, it's relaxation."


 
I think the general idea is to rest from what is not conducive to corporate or private worship. The disciples could listen to Jesus teach while they picked grain on the way to the synagogue for corporate worship, but I probably am not worshipping or learning anything spiritual while playing rugby in the backyard.


----------



## Andres (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah, like Austin said above, I think the key has to be how can one incorporate worship/study/meditation on the things of God throughout the entire Lord's day because this is what it is set apart for. For example, I take walks on Lord's day evenings, but I walk while listening to a sermon on my MP3 while doing so. Is that recreation? I don't really know. My conscience feels okay with it is all I can really say.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 16, 2010)

Andres said:


> yeah, like Austin said above, I think the key has to be how can one incorporate worship/study/meditation on the things of God throughout the entire Lord's day because this is what it is set apart for. For example, I take walks on Lord's day evenings, but I walk while listening to a sermon on my MP3 while doing so. Is that recreation? I don't really know. My conscience feels okay with it is all I can really say.


 
Andrew, THAT sounds to me like you are blessing both your body and your soul, and I can't see anybody, whatever view they might take of the Sabbath/Lord's Day issue, finding fault with that.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Nov 17, 2010)

A good book to get an historical view of the development of the Puritan view of the Sabbath is Dennison's "Market Day of the Soul" (The Market Day of the Soul - Reformation Heritage Books). But it should be observed that the Scottish Kirk always maintained a strong view of the Sabbath, ever since the First Reformation (as can be seen in many acts of General Assemblies dating from that time).

For a thorough explanation and defense of a Scottish or Puritan Sabbatarianism, I would recommend Durham's treatment of the Fourth Commandment (The Fourth Commandment | Naphtali Press).


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Good point of what one considers to be recreation. For me, grubbing around in the garden is recreation. For our neighbors, subsistence farmers, the same activity is work. Taking a long walk for us is recreation; for the guy who carries his wares through town to sell them during the week, walking is work. How about, "If it feels like work, it's work; if it feels like relaxation, it's relaxation."


 
It is helpful to look at the context of the fourth commandment-
it is to "make holy" that is to set apart the day from the ordinary activities of the rest of the week, work and pursuing entertainment and recreation. It is to "sabbath" rest FROM those ordinary pursuits, even if one finds them enjoyable. Nothing wrong with them, but they do not comport with the holiness and rest aspects of the sabbath.

Although there are some activities that might not be clear as to their nature, and whether they constitute "necessity" or "mercy," exceptions established as part of the command, its not a subjective analysis. Farming or gardening, whether one's livelihood or hobby is something, ordinarily to be set aside, to rest from, on the Christian sabbath.

The Day is holy, not common, and cannot be understood apart from that.


----------

